# Please give me a list of all laptop with these spec



## vaibhavkandwal (Sep 8, 2013)

Processor:- Second generation Intel i7 or any other fast
RAM: - 8gb and above
HDD:- 1TB and above
Disk Drive:- Blu ray drive or any other
Graphic Card:- 2gb or above
Screen: - any size

I need a laptop for playing heavy games (like GTAV, which i ordered and Battlefield 3) and for running 3d softwares.
Please help and correct me, if i made a mistake, 'cause i don't know much about hardware. Any suggestions will work.
Price range:- I don't mind anything, must be below (3 lakhs)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 8, 2013)

vaibhavkandwal said:


> Processor:- Second generation Intel i7 or any other fast
> RAM: - 8gb and above
> HDD:- 1TB and above
> Disk Drive:- Blu ray drive or any other
> ...



Joke of the Year. 
GTAV is not on PC(for now atleast)


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2013)

First of all, GTA 5 isnt out for preorder on PC.. So, its impossible for you to order it
i-series second generation is 1.5 year old technology..4th gen is currently the latest
And for a gaming laptop, 3 lakhs is a big big amount, even for a gaming laptop which usually cost a lot more than PC..
If you want the best possible gaming laptop, take a look at the new alienware or Razer Blade Pro


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 9, 2013)

If your budget is 3 lakhs just decrease it to save some money and get an alienware. Btw give me that gta V on rent a which you ordered.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 9, 2013)

If your budget is so high, why not build a NASA computer? Coming back to topic, you shouldn't look at other laptops apart from Asus ROG series.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

OP btw what do you mean by posting this in show-off section  GTA5


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2013)

vaibhavkandwal said:


> Processor:- Second generation Intel i7 or any other fast
> RAM: - 8gb and above
> HDD:- 1TB and above
> Disk Drive:- Blu ray drive or any other
> ...



That and that


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> OP btw what do you mean by posting this in show-off section  GTA5



Ya know very well. So that poor chaps like us who roll on a 50k lappy will feel envy. Jk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2013)

You can have this if you wanted to buy within 3lac budget:


Alienware 
 18

The Dell Online Store


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Sep 9, 2013)

vaibhavkandwal said:


> Processor:- Second generation Intel i7 or any other fast
> RAM: - 8gb and above
> HDD:- 1TB and above
> Disk Drive:- Blu ray drive or any other
> ...



Above 1TB in a single Hdd is not possible till now.So you will need laptop will extra hdd bay.
Between Hitachi HGST has launched a 1.5TB 2.5inch 9.55mm hard disk but its not properly arrived till now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2013)

ankitjain1116 said:


> Above 1TB in a single Hdd is not possible till now.So you will need laptop will extra hdd bay.
> Between Hitachi HGST has launched a 1.5TB 2.5inch 9.55mm hard disk but its not properly arrived till now



         

Ever heard of Seagate's 4 TB HDD  ?

Seagate HDD Black Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST4000DM000) - Seagate: Flipkart.com

Seagate Backup Plus Desktop 4 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Ever heard of Seagate's 4 TB HDD  ?
> 
> Seagate HDD Black Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST4000DM000) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
> 
> Seagate Backup Plus Desktop 4 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com



Dude , he meant it for Laptop's internal hard drive having capacity more than 1.5TeraByte.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

Look at MSI and Clevo/Sager. They usually have lower prices than the opposition for similar specs.


----------



## d3p (Sep 10, 2013)

vaibhavkandwal said:


> Processor:- Second generation Intel i7 or any other fast
> RAM: - 8gb and above
> HDD:- 1TB and above
> Disk Drive:- Blu ray drive or any other
> ...



And the Award for the "Dumbest Post of the Week/Month/Year & Decade" goes to you....

Also let me know what are those 3D Softwares looks like, if you EVER come back.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Ever heard of Seagate's 4 TB HDD  ?
> 
> Seagate HDD Black Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST4000DM000) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
> 
> Seagate Backup Plus Desktop 4 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com



Troll Fail. 
Just in case it wasnt obvious enough he was referring to laptop internal HDD


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2013)

i remember a similar thread like this..except the OP in that thread was ready to spend lakhs on PC on which he was planning to play Dos games or something. ..


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 10, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i remember a similar thread like this..except the OP in that thread was ready to spend lakhs on PC on which he was planning to play Dos games or something. ..


Correction -> 2 to 3 years old games


----------



## theserpent (Sep 11, 2013)

that was vaibhavtech?


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 12, 2013)

try running two* Alienware* in SLI/CF mode, coz rather 2 way GPU is too mainstream


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> try running two* Alienware* in SLI/CF mode, coz rather 2 way GPU is too mainstream



+1


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Look at MSI and Clevo/Sager. They usually have lower prices than the opposition for similar specs.



mind telling me a way to have them in  India?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2013)

d3p said:


> And the Award for the "Dumbest Post of the Week/Month/Year & Decade" goes to you....
> 
> Also let me know what are those 3D Softwares looks like, if you EVER come back.



troll post dude look how many replies he got from a single post btw is there any 3 lakh laptop??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 15, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> mind telling me a way to have them in  India?



Order them from Xoticpc. 'nuff said.

If you can source 2.5 lakhs for a laptop, you can spend the remaining on shipping and customs.

MSI is available in India, btw.


----------

